# New Ankona ShadowCast 16 underway aka 'Best awesome shadowcast in the universe'



## Guest

Congrats on the new Skiff, however I think it's crazy to not go with the 18' and change your motor to a 25hp 2 stroke unless you don't mind changing Skiffs every 3 months.  

Do some research on 18' vs. 16' Skiffs. The 18' will always be the way even if it takes up a 2 car garage going sideways. ;D

Personally, I would go with just a Guild Box/Grab Bar unless it's about the same width.


----------



## Dillusion

> Congrats on the new Skiff, however I think it's crazy to not go with the 18' and change your motor to a 25hp 2 stroke unless you don't mind changing Skiffs every 3 months.
> 
> Do some research on 18' vs. 16' Skiffs. The 18' will always be the way even if it takes up a 2 car garage going sideways. ;D
> 
> Personally, I would go with just a Guild Box/Grab Bar unless it's about the same width.
> 
> I talked to Mel about 2 weeks ago and I always bring up him building a 19'2" SUV with the same beam etc........and hanging my Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke. :


Two things with the 18' for me: it's more money, and needs a larger outboard. I don't have the cash to upgrade. I am only paying a marginal amount more than what I sold my old one for to get this new one.

Also the wait for an 18 is still three months or so, whereas I can get a 16 in about 6 weeks.

The 16 does everything I need it to do and exceeds my expectations every time I use it.

I would, however, like to have your 25hp one day.


----------



## Guest

Fair Enough


----------



## Shadowcast

Looking forward to this build Matt!!


----------



## ColeMorgan

When it's done come down South and we'll run your old boat vs your new boat!


----------



## Dillusion

> When it's done come down South and we'll run your old boat vs your new boat!


For sure, maybe in March!


----------



## SilentHunter

the box your going with is the best choice.

its what i wanted on my shadow if i ever got one.

it makes the most sense in a small cockpit. a seat livewell cooler/console


----------



## Dillusion

> the box your going with is the best choice.
> 
> its what i wanted on my shadow if i ever got one.
> 
> it makes the most sense in a small cockpit.  a seat livewell cooler/console


Agreed. I hope it comes out well. 

All I can find is old SUV/Copperhead photos so this will be a first.


----------



## anytide

the whole universe ?


----------



## Dillusion

> the whole universe ?


Yes. And all other dimensions.


----------



## anytide

> the whole universe ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And all other dimensions.
Click to expand...

dammmmm..... thats lardge


----------



## JRP

nice choice on everything.I have a copperhead tour. addition coming next year and was going with the stand up tiller console and larger coffin box.Now after looking at this console storage I not only like the looks better, but feel it would be a better choice . Although smaller the copperhead front deck is longer and there would be no where in boat to carry my yetti cooler with longer box while on the road since I dont want to secure it to decks although I could move console back to make room for 35qt.Will the poling platform they use on the shadowcast fit on the copperhead with the hatches ? The reason I ask is it looks like it has a bigger footprint something that helps when you get older even though this is one stable boat they both look great.A special fabricated one is expensive.My other alternative is I have a removable Dolphin Platform that has plates that bolt through transom 3ft spread it will work.Everything has advantages and disadvantages. disadvantages in event of sale people bark that isnt a platform for that boat, it may be a few pounds heavier not much. Now advantages bigger footprint ,toe rail so you dont walk off sides or back,being back further when I stake out for Tarpon im stripping line falls nicely down in water not on engine , plus removable to get in mangrove tight creeks I go ,not to mention I have it. Any input on both things wold be deeply appreciated. Thanks OH dont need tabs need simplicity


----------



## Dillusion

I'm pretty sure the strongarm SE package can be tailored too fit a copperhead. Get in touch with them and ask!


----------



## blondmonkey777

I like that grab bar center seat set up is it just going to be a storage or a live well too?


----------



## Dillusion

> I like that grab bar center seat set up is it just going to be a storage or a live well too?


I dont fish with live bait, so it will just be dry storage. It can be plumbed as one, though.


----------



## paint it black

> I'm pretty sure the strongarm SE package can be tailored too fit a copperhead. Get in touch with them and ask!


This definitely could be done. Give Bob at Strongarm Products a call. The number should be on the website. If not, send him an email.

StrongarmProducts.com


----------



## Dillusion

I did a pretty basic and bad photoshop of a photo ankona recently posted on their facebook page to show how mine might look?

I was bored...

Mine won't have the rear deck hatch, or that center box. But i did order grey hatches instead of black.


----------



## Bissell

It must be eating you alive!!!


----------



## Dillusion

> It must be eating you alive!!!


You suck.


----------



## mudd_minnow

WOW! THAT HURTS...You would think that a forum member (Mattyvac) obviously in such pain to the extent (like an addiction to crack) by dropping his guard, shows his feelings, looking for some compassion from other members whom have ventured the same waters, hoping that other members  would show a little empathy towards his situation...BUT NOOOOOO rub his nose in it spank him with a news paper and put him out side in the rain.......I LIKE IT ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dillusion

This will now officially be a 25hp shadowcast. My 15hp is now for sale on craigslist.

I found a Mercury 2 stroke 25 locally for $1500 that had never been used in salt and had low hours, problem was it needed a big tune-up. It's an 04 so thats one year before they stopped making them...

The engine was full of red dirt so that leads me to believe it was from the FL/GA line used in lakes.

Anywho, I need to do this week:
New reeds
Carb rebuild
Water pump rebuild
Detail engine
New fuel filter
New thermostat
Oil/grease and adjustment tune up
Wire cleanup
New prop

Added my cav plate yesterday.

She should be working like new once I'm done.


----------



## AfterHours2

Your voice will now deepen and you may feel a slight tingle in your pants. Welcome to the 25 hp club my friend. Glad to see you graduated.. ;D


----------



## paint it black

> *Your voice will now deepen and you may feel a slight tingle in your pants.* Welcome to the 25 hp club my friend. Glad to see you graduated.. ;D


It's about time he hits puberty. I always thought he was a chick when we spoke on the phone. lol


----------



## Dillusion

> *Your voice will now deepen and you may feel a slight tingle in your pants.* Welcome to the 25 hp club my friend. Glad to see you graduated.. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time he hits puberty. I always thought he was a chick when we spoke on the phone. lol
Click to expand...

Sorry im not sorry for being young for my age? lol

When y'all are 40 and bald ill be rockin the full head of hair


----------



## ultimaterefugees

Been reading everything possible on microskiffs and now am an official owner of a shadowcast bought right here from the forum. Got tons of questions and would appreciate any advice given. Super pumped!!!!! Oh i got a 25 yamaha on the back too!!!


----------



## Dillusion

> Been reading everything possible on microskiffs and now am an official owner of a shadowcast bought right here from the forum. Got tons of questions and would appreciate any advice given. Super pumped!!!!! Oh i got a 25 yamaha on the back too!!!


Send me a private message if you have any questions on the shadowcast.


----------



## anytide

you towing it with your bigwheel.....
nice motor


----------



## oysterbreath

> I like that grab bar center seat set up is it just going to be a storage or a live well too?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont fish with live bait, so it will just be dry storage. It can be plumbed as one, though.
Click to expand...

Man, I like that too! Alot actually!


----------



## Dillusion

> I like that grab bar center seat set up is it just going to be a storage or a live well too?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont fish with live bait, so it will just be dry storage. It can be plumbed as one, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, I like that too! Alot actually!
Click to expand...

Here is a photo from the ankona site of It I nstalled on and SUV










I hate the angle of that grab bar so I will fix that, it will probe shorter too.


----------



## paint it black

Matty, that angle is perfect. I love mine the way it was. It's the same as I had on my tiller 1st gen copperhead. It's a perfect fit the way it's set up like that. 

If I was to get a Shadowcast, I'd rig it the same way.


----------



## Dillusion

> Matty, that angle is perfect. I love mine the way it was. It's the same as I had on my tiller 1st gen copperhead. It's a perfect fit the way it's set up like that.
> 
> If I was to get a Shadowcast, I'd rig it the same way.


I can't get over that angle...not gonna happen lol


----------



## paint it black

It's gonna look retarded if its straight up.... Wait till you see it angled in person.


----------



## Guest

> It's gonna look retarded if its straight up.... Wait till you see it angled in person.



I wouldn't angle it either! Hells Bay, ECC and every other Manufacture says NO as well. It's a Grab Bar not a Toaster Oven. :


----------



## Dillusion

> It's gonna look retarded if its straight up.... Wait till you see it angled in person.


This is the bend and look Mel will be working to replicate:










I know that this one is on an angled face of the center console. I MAY go with a small bend like 10 or 15 degrees, but it will not be almost a 45 like the standard grab bar in the pics.


----------



## Rediculous

That cockpit and console is sick. And that toe rail, dang... Is that an ECC? Looks like a caimen maybe.


----------



## Dillusion

> That cockpit and console is sick. And that toe rail, dang... Is that an ECC? Looks like a caimen maybe.


It's a skull island..newcomer making nice skiffs- but still too much for me.


----------



## paint it black

That has the angle on the actual console. Whereas the Ankona console is flat..........


----------



## Dillusion

> That has the angle on the actual console. Whereas the Ankona console is flat..........


The grab bar console is flat, the console mold I'm having him bust out has like a 5 degree slant.

I'm debating on putting more of an angle; but all I'm saying is it's not going to be as dramatic as the regular one.


----------



## Dillusion

Just an update on the build...I believe the hull was just splashed only last Friday. The build time seems to be about 6-7 weeks and not 3 weeks like originally estimated :'(

Still waiting for news!


----------



## Dillusion

Hull started!


----------



## Dillusion

SeaDek got shipped to Strongarm Products, can't wait for the metal to be done! It's going to be amazing:










Still working on the outboard and etc...

No new updates from Ankona.


----------



## blondmonkey777

how much was the poling platform sea dek?


----------



## Dillusion

> how much was the poling platform sea dek?


It comes as part of the Strongarm Products platforms as a stock feature.


----------



## Dillusion

Most of the metal work is done now, just waiting on the poling platform.

Still waiting on an updated photo from Ankona, maybe sometime next week.

Here's the rod and push pole holders and stabilizer tabs out of powdercoat:


----------



## el9surf

Almost 5000 views and no finished boat pictures. Looks like there are some anxious people waiting to see what this puppy looks like.


----------



## Guest

> Almost 5000 views and no finished boat pictures. Looks like there are some anxious people waiting to see what this puppy looks like.


Well, with a probable Blown Powerhead it sounds like this could be a ShadowCast bote de remose. 

Or

"The Most Economical to Operate Environmentally Friendly ShadowCast in the Universe"


----------



## Dillusion

> Almost 5000 views and no finished boat pictures. Looks like there are some anxious people waiting to see what this puppy looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with a probable Blown Powerhead it sounds like this could be a ShadowCast bote de remose.
> 
> Or
> 
> "The Most Economical to Operate Environmentally Friendly ShadowCast in the Universe"
Click to expand...

Nah, just gonna fix it...not really an issue. Should have the motor back by the time the SC is done.


----------



## hawaiifly

I really like those ShadowCast, really nice boat for the money!


----------



## blondmonkey777

what all do those stabilizer plates do? Seen them on a shadowcast before but never herd anyone talking about the real function on them.


----------



## Dillusion

> what all do those stabilizer plates do? Seen them on a shadowcast before but never herd anyone talking about the real function on them.


25hp on the back of a Shadowcast gets kind of sketchy. The plates help that out and keep the bot on plane at lower speeds.


----------



## blondmonkey777

hmm so its just like a fixed trim tab


----------



## Dillusion

Yep


----------



## el9surf

It's nice to have trim tabs. Since the SC isn't very wide you can use the tabs to balance out the ride rather than adjust your gear to get the boat to ride even. Regarding keeping it on plane at low speed with tabs I can keep mine on plane at about 12mph.


----------



## blondmonkey777

what do you have on yours lenco 9x9?


----------



## Dillusion

Boat is out of the mold!

Front fuel tank and decks were worked on recently:


----------



## Dillusion

Outboard has been completely disassembled. New powerhead being dropped in next week:


----------



## AfterHours2

Thats a shame about the motor but I guess s*it happens. Craigslist strikes again


----------



## cutrunner

Punch it .30 over and put some good pistons in it!!


----------



## Dillusion

> Thats a shame about the motor but I guess s*it happens. Craigslist strikes again


Yeah. Not sure why the motor overheated, but it did.


----------



## cutrunner

Probably a bag..
Those motors have a thermostat as well dont they?


----------



## Dillusion

> Probably a bag..
> Those motors have a thermostat as well dont they?


What's a 'bag'?

Yes they have a thermostat..it was brand new. I am testing it anyway to make sure but it pissed like a horse so I don't see that as the problem.


----------



## cutrunner

A bag floating in the water. Hit one with your water intakes and in a matter of 60 seconds its game over.. Ask Brett lol


----------



## Dillusion

> A bag floating in the water. Hit one with your water intakes and in a matter of 60 seconds its game over.. Ask Brett lol


Haha, oh. I thought bag was short for something or an acronym. It fried while on the stand. POS hasn't even been on a transom yet


----------



## cutrunner

Are you getting a new powerhead or having that one rebuilt?


----------



## Dillusion

> Are you getting a new powerhead or having that one rebuilt?


A sealed powerhead from a 2000 that was 145/145 top/bottom. 'Drop in'.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370721877345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Dillusion

More photos! Erin is kind enough to send me some new photos with her busy schedule...

Front deck being finished:










Center console glassed in...I REALLY LOVE how it's turning out.










Rear deck YETI cut-out being sanded down:


----------



## oysterbreath

Ohhhh man! I really like that center seat/ tiller console. Hmmmm, Mel has the mold for that thing. Oyster breath says, "Ohhhhhhhh Mel!!!!!!!!"
Dimension- when you take delivery?


----------



## Dillusion

> Ohhhh man! I really like that center seat/ tiller console. Hmmmm, Mel has the mold for that thing. Oyster breath says, "Ohhhhhhhh Mel!!!!!!!!"
> Dimension- when you take delivery?


Don't know the dimensions. It's a little wider than the guide box I think? Not even sure.

The skiff itself should be done sometime next week, we are awaiting delivery of the strongarm products package for all of the metal work. Hopefully that's done in the next two weeks.


----------



## TwoKids

Mattyvac,
First post to the forum. Just wanted to say congrats on your new boat. I'm just starting to test the waters for a small skiff. Seen pics of your first SC on another post, has me interested in building one of my own. Would like to chat with you sometime to gain some Ankona tribal knowledge if you have the time, I'll send you a PM. Go KNIGHTS!

R/ TwoKids


----------



## AfterHours2

Man I like the center console you had made. It's also nice how much room you have to walk around each side to transfer. Boats looking good..


----------



## Dillusion

> Man I like the center console you had made. It's also nice how much room you have to walk around each side to transfer. Boats looking good..


I was worried about that initially because I had never seen that console in person, nor has it ever been on a shadowcast. Once I saw that photo I fell in love. Definitely perfect.


----------



## byrdseye

Nice Rig.......bet you're counting the days.


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice Rig.......bet you're counting the days.


Haven't fished in two months, I'm dying inside.


----------



## ColeMorgan

> Nice Rig.......bet you're counting the days.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't fished in two months, I'm dying inside.
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, I have fished in the past two months...no, it probably doesn't...


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice Rig.......bet you're counting the days.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't fished in two months, I'm dying inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I have fished in the past two months...no, it probably doesn't...
Click to expand...

I was going to offer you the fourth matching rod holder your shadowcast is missing for free...now I'm keeping it.


----------



## raydick

What Vance Jackplate you planning to use?


----------



## Dillusion

> What Vance Jackplate you planning to use?


The 4" model: http://www.vancemfg.com/untitled23.html


----------



## Dillusion

New powerhead came in. Installed the electrical system back onto it. Just waiting for my gasket kit to come in for the final assembly.


----------



## BayStYat

getting close bra. looks great


----------



## cutrunner

Why'd you take it so far apart? You dont need to pull the midsection and swivel housing apart to get a powerhead off. You should repaint the whole thing (professionally)while its apart. It would be the cleanest 25 merc on earth


----------



## paint it black

It already looks clean, but he's right. I could have repainted it for you better than the factory itself.


----------



## Dillusion

> Why'd you take it so far apart? You dont need to pull the midsection and swivel housing apart to get a powerhead off. You should repaint the whole thing (professionally)while its apart. It would be the cleanest 25 merc on earth


I know. The exhaust tube and exhaust tunnel was full of crud and carbon. I cleaned it out. I also wanted to check the water tube grommet to ensure it was good to go. Might as well...



> It already looks clean, but he's right. I could have repainted it for you better than the factory itself.


I might be a good bush mechanic, but a painter I am not.


----------



## Dillusion

MORE PICS!!! YAYYY!!!

Some photos that were sent to me while the grab bar is being engineered/measured out.

Still to be done: take delivery of trailer, put on strongarm products package, install jack plate, shave down console hatch and install latches.


----------



## Guest

I kinda like that PVC grab bar!

I would do the same style grab bar/shelf that Tom Gordon uses.


----------



## paint it black

Looks SICK!


----------



## kfa4303

Hey! I think he stole my PVC grab bar idea  Can't wait to see the boat when she's all done! Keep us posted on her progress. Almost there....


----------



## Mfeldman

I Want ONE!!


----------



## JRP

My assumption is the PVC grab bar is pre fab purposes for custom aluminum one.I dont think Mel would even consider a PVC one unless you requested it.You also want grab bar tilted back so when you stand your body is tight against it no matter how long your arms ,it makes it so much easier on your back when running .It also has to be supper sturdy and have curvature to it to be more functional and give it a custom look.Any way these are my thoughts ,beautiful boat you should really think this one out a little more especially at this stage of the game. Thanks OH the Tom Gorden ones are at the back side of coffin box again you are closer to it body wise leaning forward would be very uncomfortable after a while I can promise you that . Thanks


----------



## Dillusion

> My assumption is the PVC grab bar is pre fab purposes for custom aluminum one.I dont think Mel would even consider a PVC one unless you requested it.You also want grab bar tilted back so when you stand your body is tight against it no matter how long your arms ,it makes it so much easier on your back when running .It also has to be supper sturdy and have curvature to it to be more functional and give it a custom look.Any way these are my thoughts ,beautiful boat you should really think this one out a little more especially at this stage of the game. Thanks OH the Tom Gorden ones are at the back side of coffin box again you are closer to it body wise leaning forward would be very uncomfortable after a while I can promise you that . Thanks


Yes, I dont know why we're talking about PVC grab bars, it will be 3/4" aluminum...

It will be tilted back about 10 degrees and will have a custom curve angle. You guys just need to wait and see!


----------



## AfterHours2

Man I can't believe your going to use a PVC grab bar ;D


----------



## Guest

> My assumption is the PVC grab bar is pre fab purposes for custom aluminum one.I dont think Mel would even consider a PVC one unless you requested it.You also want grab bar tilted back so when you stand your body is tight against it no matter how long your arms ,it makes it so much easier on your back when running .It also has to be supper sturdy and have curvature to it to be more functional and give it a custom look.Any way these are my thoughts ,beautiful boat you should really think this one out a little more especially at this stage of the game. Thanks OH the Tom Gorden ones are at the back side of coffin box again you are closer to it body wise leaning forward would be very uncomfortable after a while I can promise you that . Thanks



It's pretty obvious where the Gordon Grab Bar is mounted! I have had a bunch of Grab Bars and all of them have been mounted straight up. Much more comfortable as I can lean or pretty much lay on my Grab Bar. Not sure how that's possible with and angle..............


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

I see my boat in the background!  The Shadowcast is looking pretty darn good....


----------



## Dillusion

> I see my boat in the background!  The Shadowcast is looking pretty darn good....


Why's yours there? Thought it was fine?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

There are a few miscellaneous problems. The biggest is the live well stopped working because I think the hose split, and the second is the yellowing of the floor and compartments (garage kept, well maintained...not cool). Rory said he'd fix a few other smaller things while it's there. They are definitely 100% on the customer service though, they are fixing everything with no questions asked, so I'm happy.


----------



## Rediculous

> There are a few miscellaneous problems. The biggest is the live well stopped working because I think the hose split, and the second is the yellowing of the floor and compartments (garage kept, well maintained...not cool). Rory said he'd fix a few other smaller things while it's there. They are definitely 100% on the customer service though, they are fixing everything with no questions asked, so I'm happy.


That's cool they're fixing everything that's wrong. But being without your boat, is not cool at all. I'd be mighty upset about that.


----------



## paint it black

> There are a few miscellaneous problems. The biggest is the live well stopped working because I think the hose split, and the second is the yellowing of the floor and compartments (garage kept, well maintained...not cool). Rory said he'd fix a few other smaller things while it's there. They are definitely 100% on the customer service though, they are fixing everything with no questions asked, so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool they're fixing everything that's wrong. But being without your boat, is not cool at all. I'd be mighty upset about that.
Click to expand...


True, but they have it done in a week, with all the work they did to her boat. Plus, her boat was hull number 1. Not production hull number one, the first hull ever pulled. Probably shouldn't have been sold, but they gave her a sweet deal on it for that reason. They've owned up to it and are fixing it in a weeks time, I say that's great service and turnaround.


----------



## Rediculous

> There are a few miscellaneous problems. The biggest is the live well stopped working because I think the hose split, and the second is the yellowing of the floor and compartments (garage kept, well maintained...not cool). Rory said he'd fix a few other smaller things while it's there. They are definitely 100% on the customer service though, they are fixing everything with no questions asked, so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool they're fixing everything that's wrong. But being without your boat, is not cool at all. I'd be mighty upset about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they have it done in a week, with all the work they did to her boat. Plus, her boat was hull number 1. Not production hull number one, the first hull ever pulled. Probably shouldn't have been sold, but they gave her a sweet deal on it for that reason. They've owned up to it and are fixing it in a weeks time, I say that's great service and turnaround.
Click to expand...

Didn't know the whole story, and a week isn't bad. I could probably go a week without going mentally insane.


----------



## cutrunner

Im sorry to derail the thread, but this is the second boat ive heard of thats turning yellow.
Pib: do you know whats going on with that?
Is it a bad batch of gelcoat/pigment?


----------



## paint it black

> Im sorry to derail the thread, but this is the second boat ive heard of thats turning yellow.
> Pib: do you know whats going on with that?
> Is it a bad batch of gelcoat/pigment?


It may be something to do with the duratec. Or maybe the thinner they used wasn't 100% virgin.

The two that I know of that yellowed were hull number 1 on the Shadowcast (also not production hull number 1) and Alissa's hull. I think I heard of an SUV too, but they've fixed the ones with the issue in a times manner. At least the issue is as minimal as that, just cosmetic.


----------



## cutrunner

Agreed, ive used duratec multiple times and never had a problem, but ive never used it in a mold.
I have heard that patch aid (similar to duratec) does yellow.


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I have also heard of a couple boats turing yellow, but if they get it fixed in a week turn around that good customer service. 

All boats have problems but customer service is what make them shine when things go wrong. 

Sorry to derail matty! Bring that motor on up here I will fix her for you!


----------



## Dillusion

I dropped my merc off at a good local mechanic who has a DVA and a infrared thermometer. He's gonna verify that the motor is running fine and double check my spark timing to make sure it's GTG.

Got more pics of the skiff. Nothing has changed since the last photo set- just different angles on these...hoping to pick it up Monday of next week.


----------



## Bissell

Woohooo!!!


----------



## Dillusion

> Yeah I have also heard of a couple boats turing yellow, but if they get it fixed in a week turn around that good customer service.
> 
> All boats have problems but customer service is what make them shine when things go wrong.
> 
> Sorry to derail matty! Bring that motor on up here I will fix her for you!


If I'm ever in Jville/St Augustine fishing I'll be sure to being it by so you can marvel at my work ;D


----------



## kamakuras

Mattyvac, so that was your Shadowcast I saw yesterday? That thing looks sick. I went up there for the first time to look around and hopefully meet Mel. I am sold on the Shadowcast for a companion for my Dolphin. Seeing yours is what made up my mind. 

That is what I wanted the 25 for!


----------



## Dillusion

> Mattyvac, so that was your Shadowcast I saw yesterday? That thing looks sick. I went up there for the first time to look around and hopefully meet Mel. I am sold on the Shadowcast for a companion for my Dolphin. Seeing yours is what made up my mind.
> 
> That is what I wanted the 25 for!


Definitely get one! I can't wait for mine...wait is killing me...

*Update:*

Got the diagnoses back on the motor, it's perfect! Running around +-120 degrees and timing is all set right. The mechanic said "Whoever put this together did a great job" lol 

*Picking up the skiff this Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## luckybone1

Brother I feel your pain!!! I am going through the waiting anxiety as well. Monday will here before you know it..


----------



## Dillusion

Leaving Orlando in a few minutes for the shop...pics tonight


----------



## anytide

> Leaving Orlando in a few minutes for the shop...pics tonight


nobody get in his way!! for your own safety... ;D


----------



## el9surf

Hurry up with the pics dude!


----------



## BRunner346

its lookin' good Marty!!!


----------



## paint it black

The skiff looks sick, Marty! Bring that thing down here and lets go harass some Flamingo reds.


----------



## Dillusion

Photo dump:


----------



## anytide

congrats Matty
-i know your stoked!!!


----------



## topnative2

WOW!


----------



## cutrunner

Nice, try and keep this one for more than a month


----------



## jones4tone

gorgeous. congratulations.


----------



## TwoKids

Gotta be an exciting time for you, congrats. Skiff looks great. I'm in the queue for a SC18, all options still TBD. I like what looks like a subtle difference in color between the hull and deck. In your OP you mentioned the color is "White hull/Matterhorn white deck", is that what you have there? The pics look like the hull is beige-ish and the deck a whiter white. Can u confirm thats what it looks like in person? Thanks.


----------



## paint it black

mattehorn white throws a greyish tint, the hull could just be standard white. That's the difference you see. I'm sure it doesn't throw that yellow hue to the naked eye as much as shown in the photos


----------



## Dillusion

> Gotta be an exciting time for you, congrats. Skiff looks great. I'm in the queue for a SC18, all options still TBD. I like what looks like a subtle difference in color between the hull and deck. In your OP you mentioned the color is "White hull/Matterhorn white deck", is that what you have there? The pics look like the hull is beige-ish and the deck a whiter white. Can u confirm thats what it looks like in person? Thanks.


The interior is matterhorn white and the hull is oyster white I believe. The matterhorn is ever so slightly greyish so pib is right on that. PLus my iphone camera isnt the best and the lighting was horrible at 4:45PM


----------



## Guest

The New skiff really turned out nice!

Having the Aluminum Powder Coated White would really set it off.


----------



## Shadowcast

Looking good Matt!


----------



## kyleh

Brazil did you purchase the Caimen??? I seen it for sale recently.. Definitely a bad ass skiff...


----------



## Guest

That is one sweet Shadowcast Marty. I'm happy that you chose my "Special Edition" package for it. Enjoy and lets see some slime and scales.


----------



## Bissell

Hey Marty, that rod holder one the platform won't hold a flyrod ;D


----------



## JRP

Now your talking everything looks great,console came out terrific leave it the way it is.


----------



## luckybone1

Looks great ! You can't go wrong with the ShadowCast / Stongarm package!!!


----------



## Dillusion

More crappy photos to share. I have been rigging the last two days, got the motor mounted, etc.


----------



## Shadowcast

Nice!!


----------



## AfterHours2

Looks good man. You may want to see if you can get the custom battery box for the Odyssey. Ill snap a few pics when I get home so you can see what Im talking about.. Enjoy..


----------



## cturner149

Pics and skiff look great! (aside from that Bama logo on your wall!)


----------



## luckybone1

Mattyvac , the boat is sick!


----------



## Dillusion

Thanks!

Installed the tabs last night...I injected the pre-drill holes with 5200 and then put the screws in. I hope that's enough 5200 lol


----------



## Bissell

What is worse? Waiting for the build or waiting to fish it?


----------



## Dillusion

> What is worse? Waiting for the build or waiting to fish it?


Waiting for the build. Now that it's "in my hands" my mmind has it checked off as "ITS MINE!"- so any work is at my pace and not others.

It'll be fished this weekend.


----------



## Dillusion

I took some photos after a wash but there was a smudge on the camera lense...god dammit.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking skiff!


----------



## TidewateR

she's a beaut..cheers!


----------



## Rediculous

That's a pretty skiffy lookin skiff, you got there. It'll be even skiffier after it's been appropiately slimed.


----------



## paint it black

Check it, Marty!
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1359134840


----------



## swaddict

looks good, what makes it a lagoon edition?


----------



## Dillusion

> looks good, what makes it a lagoon edition?


Me owning it 

I feel that the options I chose and the package strongarm made for me make it a perfect "lagoon edition" since that's my backyard where I fish 95% of the time.


----------



## Dillusion

Finally some proper photos...

Also got a video of it running, will post it soon.


----------



## Megalops

Man that is pretty...both the skiff and sea grass!  Congrats!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Nice rig!


----------



## Dillusion

Here's the video...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5xC0ybFzcU[/media]


----------



## CurtisWright

How tall is the Strong Arm Poling Platform? I looked on their website, but they dont advertise it.


----------



## tguasjr

Beautiful boat and nice vid!


----------



## skinnywater3

very cool! congrats!

any first fish pictures?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Enjoyed that!


----------



## Ckirk57

Beautiful Boat


----------



## Dillusion

> very cool! congrats!
> 
> any first fish pictures?


Ask and ye shall receive. She caught more fish than me this weekend, go figure. I'm sure using gulp didn't hurt ;D


----------



## Bissell

Reading through a few threads and saw martyvac post this, then made me think about this weekends fishing trip to the lagoon... Please enjoy 




> I was walking on the gunnels of a copperhead yesterday with 3 people on the boat moving around...then again I'm ninja-like.












I think we can all put 2 & 2 together here.. You'll get 5 btw if you can't.

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dillusion

> Reading through a few threads and saw martyvac post this, then made me think about this weekends fishing trip to the lagoon... Please enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking on the gunnels of a copperhead yesterday with 3 people on the boat moving around...then again I'm ninja-like.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can all put 2 & 2 together here.. You'll get 5 btw if you can't.
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D
Click to expand...

I was using my ninja skills to drop in on a red I saw next to the boat. Don't hate. I almost had him too.


----------



## Guest

The Coming Out Party! Just.......Bizarre! Looks more like your taking a "cigarette break" to me and being Playful to the Camera. LOL.....


----------



## TC

Mattyvac, your skiff looks great, man!


----------



## Dillusion

Got some presents courtesy of Hell's Bay last night:

Grab handle for whoever's in the seat so they dont fly off










Whipray toe rails


----------



## paint it black

Sick!


----------



## jstdipn

very classy lookin!


----------



## Dillusion

Lots of updates...custom cushions, nav lights, switch installs...will post pics soon


----------



## Jamesg27

Mattyvac. Could I ask where you picked up the toe rail and chrome/black rubrail? Looks beautiful!


----------



## Dillusion

> Mattyvac.  Could I ask where you picked up the toe rail and chrome/black rubrail?  Looks beautiful!


The black and stainless rub rail is from the factory- I believe it is made by taco.

The toe rail is from hell's bay.


----------



## Dillusion

Better late than never on the photos I guess?

Nav lights:



















Custom YETI cushion:










Custom center console cushion for passenger:










Custom back-rest grab bar cushion for passenger and full view of console:










Drainage upgrades- new stainless transom captured plug and black circular drains for the stern deck face:


----------



## Jestevez

Nice upgrades! What size yeti is that?


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice upgrades! What size yeti is that?


It's a 45


----------



## Guest

What prop did you end up with?


----------



## Dillusion

> What prop did you end up with?


Solas 10x15 with a custom cup depth and extended trailing edge cup


----------



## TidewateR

thats got to be a fun boat to fish...she's look'n good. 


-having fun keeping those white decks clean?? I'm struggling with my skiff. Any tips or secrets?


----------



## Dillusion

> thats got to be a fun boat to fish...she's look'n good.
> 
> 
> -having fun keeping those white decks clean?? I'm struggling with my skiff. Any tips or secrets?


No secrets, I just wash the entire skiff by hand after every use. It has plenty of spots now that show it has been used, but is still in excellent condition.

When I first got the skiff I waxed everything- even the decks and the floor. I think that's helping keep the dirt off.


----------



## Shadowcast

Looking great Matty!! Forgive me if I steal a few ideas when it's time for an 18!!


----------



## cturner149

> thats got to be a fun boat to fish...she's look'n good.
> 
> 
> -having fun keeping those white decks clean?? I'm struggling with my skiff. Any tips or secrets?


I fight the same issue with my white non skid deck. I use a poly bristle scrub brush to clean the non skid. Then hit it with a pressure washer. It has worked great so far.


----------



## cutrunner

Softer brushes actually clean nonskid better than stiff bristle brushes.
Also waxing the nonskid or woody waxingnit makes a big dirrerence.


----------



## BayStYat

Use spray was on non skid


----------



## TidewateR

I must need to wax mine...some stains only came out after a scrub them profusely with a magic eraser! ...can't imagine that is good for the paint finish.

what kind of wax? does it matter?


----------



## paint it black

> I must need to wax mine...some stains only came out after a scrub them profusely with a magic eraser! ...can't imagine that is good for the paint finish.
> 
> what kind of wax? does it matter?



Most people use Woody Wax for nonskid.

Also, to clean nonskid, I haven't used anything better than StarBrites NonSkid/Deck Cleaner. That stuff is downright amazing. 

Also, for super tough stains, even rust stains, try soft scrub.


----------



## Maverick904

wow...this is the exact setup I am wanting as far as layout.  LOVE IT.  hoping to get the funds together soon to give ankona a call.  This will be my first boat purchase, and ankona seems to fit the bill for a college kid.

now I just gotta get on one of these to make sure I enjoy the ride.

you clearly have good taste with this build and your native


----------



## Dillusion

> wow...this is the exact setup I am wanting as far as layout.  LOVE IT.  hoping to get the funds together soon to give ankona a call.  This will be my first boat purchase, and ankona seems to fit the bill for a college kid.
> 
> now I just gotta get on one of these to make sure I enjoy the ride.
> 
> you clearly have good taste with this build and your native


Thanks, it was a really fun skiff


----------

